

Show HN:  Weekend Project w/Jerry Sienfeld's Help - consultutah
http://motivatedideas.com

======
consultutah
Ok, so Seinfeld's contribution was a quote from a few years ago that gave me
the idea and a link bait headline, but still...

Let me know what you think.

~~~
bobds
I like that quote and I, too, wanted something that can record my chains of
big red Xs.

And I'm building it at 6am on Sunday (right now), although it's a website, not
an app.

~~~
consultutah
Prety cool, let me know the URL when you're done...

~~~
bobds
It's going to be on streaks.me eventually. Isn't that a nice domain for it?

